# Diy 240lt rain water tank.



## nosco (31/1/17)

I saw the chat about the Aldi 100lt rain water tank. Thought id post this. I made it a while ago. Cost about $60 plus some bits. $20 for the rain water diverter and $20 each for the 120lt drum off gum tree. I already had some of the other bits.

I use a rain water thing for a grain hopper on my mill. The screen from this is stuck with silicone in the gutter as a leaf filter. The timber screen is made from old pallets.


----------



## nosco (31/1/17)

Cut a hole in the bottom of the top one and a hole in the lid of bottom one. It was a bit of mucking to get them to seal but i fluked it in the end. Im gonna put a little brown pump on it as gravity pretty useless.


----------

